# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  5ª Jornada de Baptismos de Mergulho - GRATIS, Mais scooters ...

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Boa noite a todos




> http://www.forum-mergulho.com/index.php?showtopic=9298
> 
> O Fórum de Mergulho vem lançar mais uma iniciativa, desta feita, mais uma Jornada de Batismos de Mergulho e tal como as anteriores *GRATIS*.
> 
> Esta Jornada de Baptismos, promovida em conjunto com a *Amora Sub e o Hotel Orion*. terá lugar: 
> 
> *No dia 31 de Março
> das 15h às 18h* 
> 
> ...


Atenciosamente 
Pedro Nuno

----------

